# Fetish party and more & more....



## poppy z (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi girls!

it's been a long time... but I'm very busy and I post my makeups on my blog now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I choose some of my last makeups, I hope you will like them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There is a lots of makeup so I organised in 3 differents sections:
-one is my lasts makeups in general
-the second is a barbie loves mac serie
-the last regroups makeups I've done with makeup atelier products (I love this very cheap and pro brand!)
If some pictures don't work, try again...it's normal with my download pictures program...
So, like the chemical brothers says "Here we go!!!!"

*My last makeups*

1) For a fetish party in Paris...
I use: swish, violet and grape pigment, starpowder white/mauve,  bright pink MUFE e/s, blacktrack, makeup atelier lashes, CCB plumed violet as blush + Petticoat MSF, cremestic liner lush n lilac, l/s rocking chic, and makeup atelier lip palette "violet"





2) For a tut on my blog. Here is the link : http://ditamakeup.canalblog.com/albu...own/index.html

I use: retrospeck, ostentacious f/l, shimmermoss, club, carbon, blue brown pig, blacktrack f/l, mascara zoom lash, cherché b/c + trace gold blush, stone lip liner, hyper l/s, salpicious lipgelée









3) sonrisa inspired
I use: retrospeck, brill, amberlights, jewel blue, plumage, rimmel eye khol "jungle green", blush NARS gueule de nuit, Shimpagne MSF, cremestic liner raw refined, prolongwear roller derby









4) white and red to go with my new pin up shoes:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use: white frost, crystal avalanche, red starpowder MUFE, beauty marked, blacktrack f/l, mascara zoom lash, no blush, cherry lip liner, new york apple l/s









5) thanx to my friend Bhaerynden for her great tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use: nylon, carbon, blacktrack, mascara zoom lash, CCB premeditated as blush, cherry lip liner, russian red l/s









6) my corail rainbow
I use: gleam, paradisco, tilt, jewel blue, bluer blue, carbon, glitter liner peackcky, blue peep f/l, rimmel mascara, NARS gueule de nuit blush, lure lip liner, dainty cake l/s









7)a green one, with new bourjois e/s
I use: brill, agnès b "vert scarabé", gorgeous gold, bourjois "noir emeraude", plumage, mascara rimmel, blush creme blossoming, lue lip liner, embrace l/s, headliner gloss









8) danse quad with 2 differents l/s
this one is with plum dandy l/s + cremestic liner lush n lilac




and this with prize shine chromeglass + the same liner





9) for today
I use: brill, aquadisiac, rouge baiser e/s "noir bronze", blue brown pig, plumage, penned f/l, zoom lash mascara, agnès b blush collector "rose pop" + sephora trio blush in pink, punkin' l/s









*Barbie makeups:*

1) I use: frostlite f/l, spring skipper,mothbrown,sushi flower + pink venus, blacktrack f/l, mascara zoom lash, blush creme maindenchant + trio blush rose sephora, cremestic liner lush n lilac + l/s sweet & single





2) I use : vellum, beautiful iris, mothbrown, shadowy lady, mascara zoom lash, blush duo orchid sheen / rose land, cremestic liner lush n lilac, lip palette makeup atelier "rose mauve": color n° 4, lustreglass opal









3) and for fun...
you can see the nail lacquer toast of brow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not my lips but there was rocking chic + sweetie cake l/g)
on the eyes: vex, subtle pigment, passionate, mothbrown, blacktrack, zoom lash, blush desirous





*Makeup Atelier makeups:*

1) with "amazon" e/s palette, eye pencil bourjois "brun oxydable", glitter liner oxidate, mascara rimmel, blushcreme cherché + trace gold, stripdown lip liner, hyper l/s, salpicious lipgelée













2) with "tons épicés" e/s palette, rimmel mascara, no blush, lip liner makeup atelier, wild about you l/s, galerie noemie paint for eyes and lips orange 2













3) with "blue" e/s palette, penned f/l, mascara zoom lash, trio blush pink sephora, makeup atelier lip palette "rose mauve", cremestic liner lush n lilac





4) the blue palette again but for a dark blue smokey
I add contrast, zoom lash mascara, uncommon b/c,  MSF shimpagne, subculture l/l, VG V l/s, VG V l/g









And that's all
Sorry for this long post...


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 16, 2007)

They all look GREAT.
But I lurrve the fetish party one. Fun!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 16, 2007)

just wow!  You are so fricken talented it's not even funny.  You are such an inspiration, please keep posting =)


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 16, 2007)

I love them all! They're all gorgeous.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 16, 2007)

all of them are so stunning & beautiful!! i'm so jealous of your talent. i'd love to see a tut of the 2nd & 4th looks.


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 16, 2007)

O-M-G you are effing amazing! Thank you for taking the time to post all of these! Brilliant!


----------



## tuuli (Mar 16, 2007)

Amazing ... wow.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love every single one. Great work, girl!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 16, 2007)

wow i love them all, i really like how you used the danse quad on your eyes. it is amazing! great job!


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 16, 2007)

I love them all! I have to say that the second look is my favourite, and I was so happy when I saw that you had made a tutorial for it! yay ^^


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 16, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!! I love so many that i can't choose a favorite!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 16, 2007)

I miss seeing your posts! I love all the looks!  So pretty, and such great color combinations!!


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 16, 2007)

i love your looks! you always do amazing stuff!! keep posting!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2007)

wow. Gorgeousness overload...

number two, the white and red, and the green look are my...
well. Until I look through them all again, those are my faves! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GORGEOUS!


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Mar 16, 2007)

ohhh myyy woooord!!!

i love your combos and how creative you are!!!

ehehe im like you, i love either really soft or really hard colours lol!

gorgeous bambina!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 16, 2007)

very pretty looks


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 16, 2007)

jawdrop: they are all SUPERB!!!! u look sooo beautiful! WOW!!!


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 16, 2007)

you are amazing :O oh my. I LOVE the look with the red lips (number 5 i think) red lipstick looks so so good on you!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, you are so amazingly talented and gorgeous! Love all of them!


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 16, 2007)

every single photo of you looks amazing. i tried picking a favorite, but couldn't!


----------



## mistella (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, soooo beautiful! They're all great


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 16, 2007)

So many awesome looks! The colors is 2 are really really flattering to you. That red one is my absolute favorite, very inspiring, thank you!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 16, 2007)

whoa all of them are amazing!!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 16, 2007)

all I can say is WOW!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 17, 2007)

thanx you very much girls!!!


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 17, 2007)

wow! I love all! thnx!!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 17, 2007)

These looks are all fabulous! I can't even pick a favourite, they're all so different yet all so beautiful!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 17, 2007)

great job! 

beautiful pictures !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i REALLY love the one with ostentacious, club, blue brown & cie


----------



## linkas (Mar 17, 2007)

I LOVE YOU! All your looks are perfect!!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 17, 2007)

gorgeous fotds


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh wow that was some hardcore makeup porn! Haha...excellent girl, your nails as rockin'! I love those looks...


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 17, 2007)

very nice! love the 2nd look =)


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Mar 17, 2007)

You are so talented...every look is perfection! Thank you for taking the time to post these!


----------



## TheRitz (Mar 18, 2007)

im so jealous of ur skillls and features!!!!!!!! greatt lo0ks....im learning a lot from u lol. thanks =-]


----------



## poppy z (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheRitz* 

 
_im so jealous of ur skillls and features!!!!!!!! greatt lo0ks....im learning a lot from u lol. thanks =-]_

 
Thx!!!
I learnt a lot from specktra too


----------



## applefrite (Mar 18, 2007)

Tes maquillages sont vraiment géniaux , ils sont tous parfaits .
You are a very pretty girl !!!


----------



## Daligani (Mar 18, 2007)

Holy *^&%)&%)&*!!!!!! 
Yep, I do believe that just about sums it up!!!! 

Umm, just wondering.. but, do you even realize how talented you are? Seriously, woman.. you're fricking amazing


----------



## asian_eyes (Mar 18, 2007)

You are so gorgeous and you also pulls off dramatique looks to well!!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 18, 2007)

has anyone ever told you that you look kind of like alanis morissette? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love all these looks, you have such amazing talent!


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 18, 2007)

love it! great looks!


----------



## dmenchi (Mar 18, 2007)

I love your brown eyes! Some looks just suck with light eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for posting all of this- great inspiration!


----------



## Jaim (Mar 19, 2007)

You're so cute as always. And what a variety of looks!


----------



## happy*phantom (Mar 19, 2007)

Da Capo!!! I'm speeechless. So overwhelming and perfect looks! I can't decide which one is my fave. They're all smashing! BTW, is there a website of the cheap M/U brand? The texture of the e/s seems to be great!I`m gonna visiting your M/U blog now.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 19, 2007)

your gorgeous


----------



## bitsy (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow!!! You look amazing!!!!
You have a real talent...Keep going.


----------



## poppy z (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *happy*phantom* 

 
_Da Capo!!! I'm speeechless. So overwhelming and perfect looks! I can't decide which one is my fave. They're all smashing! BTW, is there a website of the cheap M/U brand? The texture of the e/s seems to be great!I`m gonna visiting your M/U blog now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanx a lot girl!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is the link for makeup atelier webside : http://www.ateliermaquillage.com

but it's a french pro makeup brand and I don't know if they deliver to the international...
I really love their e/s and lip palette. And I'm in love with their stick fondation : you pay half than the price of the mac one and have more product (3x...)


----------



## Fanofmac (Mar 25, 2007)

So gorgeous Dita !!!! You are so pretty, and your make up are so fabulous !! 
Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Bisous
Maxx


----------



## Midgard (Mar 25, 2007)

Gorgeous looks! Love them!


----------



## ebonyannette (Mar 25, 2007)

I love all of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LolaStarz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh my freaking hell!! You are rediculously talented. I LOVE them all!! I love the way the shadow compliments your eye color in #9. Beautiful, lady!!


----------



## -*jeje*- (Mar 27, 2007)

wow, i love always your make up, you are gorgeous, your make up are beautiful.. 

wooowww i love!


----------



## XsMom21 (Mar 27, 2007)

This is beauty overload! You are amazing. You have such great talent, and you're just so damn beautiful. Great job, please keep posting more!


----------



## MizzMAC (Mar 27, 2007)

WoWoW!  Lots of pretty pictures!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 27, 2007)

wow wow wow you have some major talent. 
just a question: what blue eye liner and green e/s are you using in look number 3? my favourite look!


----------



## delovely (Mar 27, 2007)

you are so beautiful and talented!!!! All of them are lovely but I really liked #5 and #6!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DD keep it up girl!


----------



## Klava (Mar 28, 2007)

There is no way I can pick the best - they all are STUNNING!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_wow wow wow you have some major talent. 
just a question: what blue eye liner and green e/s are you using in look number 3? my favourite look!_

 
thank you...you're so nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for this makeup I use:
_rimmel eye khol "jungle green" as liner
_e/s : mix of jewel blue + plumage


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Mar 29, 2007)

*





  hot hot hottttt! (your 5th look is my fav)
Could you pass on some of your skills to me pls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 3, 2007)

I hardly ever look at FOTDs but this has to be the best one I have ever soon.  You look hot and sexy and do a great job with your makeup!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 3, 2007)

very pretty looks


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 3, 2007)

Those are allllllll gorgeous!!!


----------



## showpuli (Apr 6, 2007)

wow those are amazing. I love the dark lips on you. The reds are v. flattering.


----------



## hundove (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow!!! You're a woman who really knows how to dress up and look polished perfectly! Great makeup, accessories, hair and everything! Thx.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 6, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## silverblackened (Apr 6, 2007)

Absolutely stunning - both you and the makeup, LOL.


----------



## Caitlin0380 (Apr 7, 2007)

green is an especially pretty color on you!


----------



## Pei (Apr 8, 2007)

WOWser girlie!

U made significant progress and I seriously love all these looks!

Well done!


----------



## Suzyn (May 10, 2007)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## boudoir (May 10, 2007)

So amazing!! Now I want to go to makeup atelier and buy the amazon palette!


----------



## boudoir (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *keetie* 

 
_They're all so beautiful! I'm purchasing a half dozen more lip liners because of this fotd lol.. my wallet hates u!_

 
LOL!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 10, 2007)

beautiful looks


----------



## squirlymoo (May 10, 2007)

Everything you do is gorgeous. I am in awe of your talent.


----------



## ksyusha (May 11, 2007)

wow!!!! i love all your makeups and  i like your wear on first pic


----------



## laura-doll (May 11, 2007)

brilliant!


----------



## triccc (May 11, 2007)

I love that green and gold look!


----------



## Vale (May 11, 2007)

I haven't words... 

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## kimb (May 12, 2007)

they all loog great!!! I tthink my favorite is the one is the "white and red"


----------



## *Dani* (May 12, 2007)

All of these looks are gorgeous! You're really talented *is jealous*


----------



## styrch (May 19, 2007)

That is incredible inspiration, not only for trying fun things with my mu but also for my new adventures in oil color painting. You're helping me think of color ideas for both. ;-) I'll have to keep checking your blog for more images and combos. You are quite tallented!


----------



## MACisME (May 19, 2007)

Wow Look At All Those Pics! I Love Ur Lips!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 19, 2007)

Plz Keep on posting.. I LOVE ALL UR POSTS really...

^___^ thanks 4 sharing


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 9, 2007)

they all are pretty amazing! this is fabulous


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 9, 2007)

whoa!! awesome overload! there isn't one look i don't like!!!


----------



## Mo6ius (Nov 9, 2007)

All these looks are pretty, but I love the second pic the most.


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow, wow, woooow!
I love the bold lip colors!
And your eyeshadow blending is amazing!!


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Nov 9, 2007)

You are absolutely beautiful. I must say i am in awe of your features.


----------



## ecberger (Nov 9, 2007)

they are so stunning, love!
come to californiaa and do my makeeeup
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 9, 2007)

7-9 were my favorite! you are so beautiful =)


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 9, 2007)

All looks very pretty


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 24, 2008)

Love them all


----------



## OneWednesday (Jan 24, 2008)

Your flawless make up application is really inspirational!


----------



## Mairim (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you for this post!!! I love all pictures


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 25, 2008)

These are gorgeous!! I like #5!


----------



## ilovecheese (Jan 25, 2008)

I absolutely love all your looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just can't make up (pun hehe) which one's the best! I've favourited your site right now - you are extremely pretty! Where do you hail from (your site is in French no?)


----------

